# My MK7 Golf GTI New Car Detail - Long one!



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Guys!

Well after a long wait, I finally collected my new Golf GTI from the dealers last week, 1st March. I originally asked the dealer not to wash the vehicle at all, thinking I would rather pick it up dirty than full of swirls. Some of you lot may shoot me now, but I since decided that picking up a brand new car is a pretty exciting occasion, and that I wanted the enjoyment of removing the cover and being presented with a lovely car, rather than collecting it dirty in the car park. So I did let them clean the car, thinking that I could rectify any horrors they created....

So after a week of driving, it was looking pretty dirty on Saturday morning...



















The dealers did a pretty terrible job of washing it, certainly evidence of a drying blade being used as we will see later! I'd set most of the weekend aside to really make sure it was looking spot on at the end, and also to allow the sealants I was using to cure inside for at least 24 hours.

Starting with the wheels, I didn't pay too much attention to them during the initial wash stage as I was going to be removing them for sealant coating. A light wash with AF Citrus Power gave them a light clean... Tools were a Dooka Wheel Mitt, an EZ Detail brush and an angled Wheel Woolie...



More detailed pics of the wheels will follow! Next, I foamed the car using VP Advanced Neutral Snow Foam...





All nooks and crannies agitated with AF Citrus Power and a 1" VP Brush







After rinsing the car was washed using AF Lather v3 and a brand new Adams wash pad.



Next, the car was sprayed with Dodo Ferrous Dueller to remove any iron contamination. The car is transported on a train from the factory so it can only be expected!



Hard to see on red but it was picking a few spots up, mostly around the rear wings, rear bumper areas.



Auto Finesse Clay was then used to remove a few small rogue tar spots. This shows that even though the car is brand new, it really is worth doing!



Here it is after its wash, ready to be taken inside for drying using a new PB towel and the Metro Vac Air Force Blaster.





The plan was to remove the wheels and fully clean/degrease them, seal them up and get them back on the car so it can be left overnight to cure properly. So, once the car was up on axle stands, the wheels looked like this:





Dodo Ferrous Dueller was used once again, liberally sprayed all over to break down any grime, and remove any contaminants. I really love this product, it did a superb job, although the wheels did need 2 hits to get them perfect!





Lots of bleeding!



Rinsed, and left feeling very smooth indeed!



Tyres were degreased using Megs Super Degreaser and a stiff brush





I then rolled the wheels back inside and used an upside down pallet with some carpet on it to rest the wheels on whilst drying/coating:





Product of choice for the wheels was Gyeon Rim. Prep was also used to ensure the surface was as clean as possible before applying:



A quick 'detailing selfie' showing that the correct PPE equipment was used during the application!





I found the coating very easy to use actually, the product spreads very easily and a little goes a long way. After leaving for 5-6 minutes, it was effortlessly buffed using a brand new MF cloth leaving a very clean wheel. Some VW branded dust caps were also fitted, ensuring they were lined up with the centre caps!



Whilst I was using the product, I also protected my new pressed plates which were to be fitted later on.



In between curing, I also took care of the arches. Quick before shot...



Liberally sprayed with Megs Super Degreaser and agitated with various brushes:







After agitating, I used my Karcher steam cleaner to deep cleanse the area before wiping dry with a cloth.



Finally...



Calipers and Hubs were also done in the same manor, as they would also be coated with Gyeon Rim.



All arch plastic and paint was protected with the brilliant Sonax Hybrid NPT. It's brilliant on plastic!



Back to the wheels... All finished:



Tyres were coated with Gyeon Tire and heat cured with the heat gun for 4-5 mins each. (A second coat was applied 24 hours later)



Once all the wheels were refitted an torqued up back to manufacturer specs (120Nm), I set about sealing the exhaust. Polished with AF Mercury and Sealed with Gyeon Rim.









Once these details were sorted, it was time to asses the condition of the paint. No surprises with the readings to be honest, all looked healthy!



I did find it quite difficult to photograph the red paint with my iPhone 5S camera, but I did manage to pick up on some of the defects.













The plan was to get both bumpers and the boot lid polished and sealed with a ceramic sealant to let it sure overnight. I'd then planned to get the rest of the polishing done the following day as I was using a couple of different waxes on the other panels.

Correction of the bumpers was done using a Yellow Lake Country spot pad and Scholl S17+.

Before:





After:



I also used this combo to correct the boot lid while I was at it.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Once the rear end was corrected, I refined the paint using a black CG Hex pad and Scholl S40. I then fitted the pressed plate before applying the ceramic sealant.



DefWax HCC PRO was used as I've had some brilliant results with this, well over 12 months durability! Before applying, Gyeon Prep was used to remove any polishing oils from the surface allowing a perfect bond.



The front bumper was also done in the same manor, looking pretty glossy!



Once the bumpers and boot lid were sorted, I also cleaned and sealed the glass with GTechniq G1 (front screen had 3 coats) to allow that to also cure overnight.







My wife then picked me up from our warehouse and I returned the following day to tackle the rest of the paint. Scholl S17+ was used on a green Dodo FIN pad (light cut), before refining with the brilliant Sonax Perfect Finish on a black Dodo FIN pad.

Starting to look pretty glossy!



B-Pillars were also sorted using Perfect Finish.



I did find it difficult to photograph the correction stages, but here is a couple of before/afters:









Once all the paint was polished, I performed a thorough wipedown with Gyeon Prep before applying the waxes. Every wax I used is a rare wax, and all mean something to me so I wanted to use them all. Firstly, a generous gift from my mate Nick Seaman. Mitchell & King MK7 was blended based on their Armour wax, but tinted red for my car. A lovely wax to use, and it left a lovely finish.



Exclusive Edition is also a rare wax (one of 9 pots) which was blended by Nick Seaman with the help of the Auto Finesse team, and smells of spearmint!

Next, was my own home blend of some lovely waxes, including AF Desire, AF Illusion, DefWax Rotundus, Zaino Z2 Sealant, Dodo PH PRO and a few others. Its a lovely wax to use, very oily and a dream to buff.



M&K MK7 was applied to the bonnet, front wings and the front of the roof. Exclusive Edition applied to the rear of the roof and spoiler, and my home blend to both doors and rear wings.



Buffed with a short nap MF towel after 10-15 minutes.





Once the wax was sorted, I turned my attention to the interior. It was very clean anyway, so I just hoovered with Henry before applying GTechniq I1 to all the fabric surfaces.







The mats were left overnight to cure before refitting the next day. Plastics were given a light wipedown with Wolf's 'Insider' APC before dressing with Wolf's Silk Milk. Door shuts were polished/waxed with AF Tripple.



As circumstances have it, I left the car inside for a second night which made absolutely sure that the sealants were cured but I did drag it out for some pictures.



















Engine bay was steam cleaned and dressed with AF Dressle.







This morning I pulled it outside and I was really delighted with how it looked. It was certainly a long hard weekend getting it just how I wanted but it was well worth it. It's now thoroughly protected up for the forseeable future. Can't wait to keep on top of this one for the next 3-4 years!







I know its been a long one, but thanks for reading!

Comments welcome,

Jon


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Beaut mate! Really loving these at the moment! Top work :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Lovely new car and great detail Jon - enjoy it! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great work and on such a stunning car. 

It really does amaze me that dealers put cars out with so many defects. 

Top work.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Great write up and work Jon, looking very nice indeed, like the pressed plates too.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice car Jon.... looks awesome


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Enjoy the new motor Jon, you done it proud with the detail.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Lovely little insight into your new car experience Jon. As said on Twitter, it looks great! Really think you've done well to choose red. It will be the rarer colour i think.

The Mitchell & King Wax from Nick was a nice touch, and love the look and sound of that mash up blend of yours. Seems to have turned out very well! 

Keep meaning to order some Ferrous Dueller!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Great work mate and amazing car!

Wondered how long it was going to be until you stuck some pictures up after seeing the unveiling pics the other day


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great write for a lovely car - looks superb :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

rojer386 said:


> Great work and on such a stunning car.
> 
> It really does amaze me that dealers put cars out with so many defects.
> 
> Top work.


Thanks pal. I know, when I mentioned to the sales guy that I would be giving it a full detail, he looked at me like I had something hanging from my forehead! Said he'd never heard of it!



rtjc said:


> Lovely little insight into your new car experience Jon. As said on Twitter, it looks great! Really think you've done well to choose red. It will be the rarer colour i think.
> 
> The Mitchell & King Wax from Nick was a nice touch, and love the look and sound of that mash up blend of yours. Seems to have turned out very well!
> 
> Keep meaning to order some Ferrous Dueller!


Thanks Ross, yes I had a MK5 GTI in Red and I loved it, just glows when treated properly so I didn't even think about another colour when I ordered it!



Jonny_R said:


> Great work mate and amazing car!
> 
> Wondered how long it was going to be until you stuck some pictures up after seeing the unveiling pics the other day


Cheers Jonny! Feel free to drop in and have a little look at it, it's a mega step up from the old ones and feels like a real quality car... Still think yours would win in a 0-100 drag race though! :lol: :driver:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Stunning!:thumb::buffer:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Lovely work Jon - You can help me do our MK6 then 
Car does look stunning :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Short1e said:


> Lovely work Jon - You can help me do our MK6 then
> Car does look stunning :thumb:


No problem Laura, would be a great excuse to get together for a decent days detailing! :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice work. The front end looks mean and the red and black breaks it up well.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great job on a very nice car.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Cheers Jonny! Feel free to drop in and have a little look at it, it's a mega step up from the old ones and feels like a real quality car... Still think yours would win in a 0-100 drag race though! :lol: :driver:


Might well do that,

Had a good look on Friday to see if i could see it on my way to work but couldnt see it in your car park.

Been seriously considering selling mine and getting an edition 30 as a weekend runner and then get a cheap fiesta company car


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Congratulations on the new car. The car looks awesome and great work.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Looks excellent, and I agree with you about the 'collecting it dirty from the dealers' we picke dup our vRS on March 1st, and despite my better judgement I allowed them to give jot a once over, and to be fair, its not a great job, but it certainly isn't a bad one!

Anyway, love the attention to detail on yours, looks ace, trust you will be happy with it, just need to add those radio station logos now to finish of that media display


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

james_19742000 said:


> Looks excellent, and I agree with you about the 'collecting it dirty from the dealers' we picke dup our vRS on March 1st, and despite my better judgement I allowed them to give jot a once over, and to be fair, its not a great job, but it certainly isn't a bad one!
> 
> Anyway, love the attention to detail on yours, looks ace, trust you will be happy with it, just need to add those radio station logos now to finish of that media display


Yeah I've been trying to figure out how to do that! You don't happen to have a link to the file at all do you?


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice write up and what a great job you have done liking the plates and the dust caps


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Great write up. Car looking amazing.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've said it elsewhere, but fantastic work there Jon - and very extensive.

Glad you enjoyed the wax


----------



## Poul (Apr 22, 2012)

loved reading it, looks awesome


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, i'm really pleased with it! It's a wonderful car too, big step up from the MK6 it replaced and feels special to be in! Maybe its just that new car feeling but I can see it being a great partner for the next few years!


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

really nice! :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great stuff, enjoyed looking through that, nice work and some great pics too:thumb:


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Great job!!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic looking car mate, pressed plates really finish it off.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Great work Jon!

Now just go out and drive the car as it should be!
enjoy every moment of it! 

Well done!


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

Nice one all ways love a good read up


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wout_RS said:


> Great work Jon!
> 
> Now just go out and drive the car as it should be!
> enjoy every moment of it!
> ...


Thanks guys! Yes I'm really enjoying driving it, a lovely place to spend time!


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Yeah I've been trying to figure out how to do that! You don't happen to have a link to the file at all do you?


http://www.volkswagen.de/de/models/golf_7/brochure/senderlogos.html

Try this, the page is in German, but just download the UK version.

Unzip it and pop them on a SD card, put that in the car, then go through settings when on the radio and tick the radio station logos, and then it will allow you to upload the logos to the stations you have stored, you have to do them individually but when they are on they look a lot better than an empty grey box.

Its quite easy to do, once you have done one, its fairly straight forward from there, its just a pain there isn't a way of uploading them to some sort of storage and then the radio just picking them up as and when you listen to a station.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hero, thanks very much! Now just need to find an SD card!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

That is really STUNNING :doublesho


----------



## MINIMark (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh wow, not normally a fan of red cars - but that is something special!


----------



## noelmcg (May 4, 2011)

Really nice car there, would love to own one and a great job done on it


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Tornado Red = Win and for Free!, great colour especially for a GTi


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

Superb mate!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

first class work Jon

looking so glossy now, a credit it toy ,great colour choice as well 

whats the hybrid spray like,do you just spray on and walk away,struggling to find an arch liner dressing that is easy to apply and last .,is it glossy or matt finish
also where did you get it from

liking the look of geyon on the wheels,ive just got some tyre to try ,can you recomend them


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Great work, Jon, and congratulations on the new car purchase! Nice choice on the seats... 

Steampunk


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Lovely car and a great thread to showcase your high caliber detailing, looks great.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gauntstar23 (May 23, 2013)

Unbelievable results mate! Car looks fantastic


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

this is straight up porn :argie: 

lovely car mate and great write up thanks :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Hero, thanks very much! Now just need to find an SD card!


Any will do, the file is quite small, and once you have put it on and uploaded the stuff to the car, and set it to the radio stations you have programmed you won't need it again unless you add more stations into the memory.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking job and thorough write up Jon ..... that's some ****tail of waxes in your own blend :doublesho


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Your new car looks great Jon, even better for your efforts.

Love the interiors on the Gti, nice mix of retro and modern.:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> first class work Jon
> 
> looking so glossy now, a credit it toy ,great colour choice as well
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve! I apply the hybrid spray onto a small wax applicator and massage it in. On plastic, no buffing is required, just apply and walk away. It leaves a matt finish (pic of the finished arch is quite accurate) but this is the first time I've used it on arches so I can't offer an accurate durability report.

I applied it to my winter runaround back in October (paint, wheels, plastics and glass) and it's still going very strong, one of my products of 2013!

It does need buffing on everything but plastics though, and the water behaviour is incredible! I bought it from CYC and I think it was about £20 IIRC.

Highly recommended from me!



bigslippy said:


> Cracking job and thorough write up Jon ..... that's some ****tail of waxes in your own blend :doublesho


Cheers pal, yeah there are some serious waxes/sealants in there! I just wanted to experiment by adding show waxes/wheel waxes, high end gloss waxes and sealants in to the mix to see what the result would be! This is the first time I've properly used it so I don't know how its worked but time will tell.

A couple of the other ingredients are Bouncers 22 (quite a lot of that) and a special bespoke blend of a Mitchell & King wax but the full details are a secret!

:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Stunning car I love a good pic heavy write up! 

I also wanna try that sonax stuff looks decent


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Fantastic, well written & well detailed account. Loved reading it & all the pictures. Excellent choice of products there & the attention to detail.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Flakey said:


> Fantastic, well written & well detailed account. Loved reading it & all the pictures. Excellent choice of products there & the attention to detail.


Very kind of you to say, thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Flakey said:


> Fantastic, well written & well detailed account. Loved reading it & all the pictures. Excellent choice of products there & the attention to detail.


Don't call it OCD for nothing


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

wonderful two pedal motor, stunning detail on a super hatch


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

One word, Excellent


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks Steve! I apply the hybrid spray onto a small wax applicator and massage it in. On plastic, no buffing is required, just apply and walk away. It leaves a matt finish (pic of the finished arch is quite accurate) but this is the first time I've used it on arches so I can't offer an accurate durability report.
> 
> I applied it to my winter runaround back in October (paint, wheels, plastics and glass) and it's still going very strong, one of my products of 2013!
> 
> ...


6 pack of top deck shandy if ya tell me


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> 6 pack of top deck shandy if ya tell me


Haha no I couldn't! Only me and the owner of the wax know! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work and nice write up


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Now thats how a new car SHOULD look, brilliant write up.. cheers dude... :wave:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ahaydock said:


> Great work and nice write up





neilb62 said:


> Now thats how a new car SHOULD look, brilliant write up.. cheers dude... :wave:


Thanks very much guys! :buffer:


----------



## wezra (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing work and write up, very inspiring. I am waiting for some time to be able to do a similar clean up on my new (new to me anyhow) golf GTD.

If you don't mind me asking, when you put it on Axle stands, where did you put them under the car? You don't happen to have a picture do you? There seems to be a lot of debate about the correct axle stand points on a golf so would be good to hear from someone who's recently done it!

TIA 

Matt.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

wezra said:


> Amazing work and write up, very inspiring. I am waiting for some time to be able to do a similar clean up on my new (new to me anyhow) golf GTD.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, when you put it on Axle stands, where did you put them under the car? You don't happen to have a picture do you? There seems to be a lot of debate about the correct axle stand points on a golf so would be good to hear from someone who's recently done it!
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt!

Afraid I don't have a picture of the jacking points, but the front is pretty straight forward.

The rear is a little trickier but there is a chassis bar (for want of a better word) running across the back towards the centre of the car which I found to be the most secure place.

Is it a MK7 model? Not sure how it differs from the MK6 but it's worth getting some advice from a mechanic if you're not 100% sure!

Thanks again,
Jon :thumb:


----------



## wezra (Sep 12, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks Matt!
> 
> Afraid I don't have a picture of the jacking points, but the front is pretty straight forward.
> 
> ...


Yeah mines a Mk6 but I don't think they are vastly different underneath. I may well ask the local VAG specialist who looks after it mechanically, he's bound to know for sure.

I want to do something similar to yours with the wheels/arches as they are also the diamond cut polished metal with black paint, challenging wheels but scrub up amazingly!

How are you finding the DSG with the petrol engine? I went with DSG Diesel for the mile munching capabilities, but it's got ferocious torque when a bit heavy with right foot


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

wezra said:


> Yeah mines a Mk6 but I don't think they are vastly different underneath. I may well ask the local VAG specialist who looks after it mechanically, he's bound to know for sure.
> 
> I want to do something similar to yours with the wheels/arches as they are also the diamond cut polished metal with black paint, challenging wheels but scrub up amazingly!
> 
> How are you finding the DSG with the petrol engine? I went with DSG Diesel for the mile munching capabilities, but it's got ferocious torque when a bit heavy with right foot


I love the DSG with the petrol actually! I had a Passat CC with the 140bhp diesel before this and that was also DSG. It worked well and I didn't think it would be as good with the GTI. However, they have revised the software for the MK7 and its absolutely tremendous! Upshifts are fast, and due to the really broad spread of power and torque from the petrol (max. torque is on tap from just 1750rpm!) - it's effortless!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Excellent work, but how can a new car be in such a state after only being up to 2 weeks old, or do vw employ monkey's


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ibiza55 said:


> Excellent work, but how can a new car be in such a state after only being up to 2 weeks old, or do *vw employ monkey's*


Got it in one pal... Unfortunately we're in the minority with our fastidious attitude to car care and this is a common situation!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

excellent job there.... and a perfect example of why you should never let a dealer prep your car !


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

wezra said:


> Yeah mines a Mk6 but I don't think they are vastly different underneath. I may well ask the local VAG specialist who looks after it mechanically, he's bound to know for sure.
> 
> I want to do something similar to yours with the wheels/arches as they are also the diamond cut polished metal with black paint, challenging wheels but scrub up amazingly!
> 
> How are you finding the DSG with the petrol engine? I went with DSG Diesel for the mile munching capabilities, but it's got ferocious torque when a bit heavy with right foot


The mk7 is a totally new car underneath from the mk6, mk7 is built on vags new MQB platform. Underneath the mk6 is identical to the mk5, all the differents is really is the cabin and few newer engines.

Love the tartan seats I wanted them in my mk5 gti but in the end I had to settle for leather. Really like your new car looks stunning :thumb: you still missed the performance pack box tho  . enjoy it


----------



## wezra (Sep 12, 2010)

Chris92VAG said:


> The mk7 is a totally new car underneath from the mk6, mk7 is built on vags new MQB platform. Underneath the mk6 is identical to the mk5, all the differents is really is the cabin and few newer engines.
> 
> Love the tartan seats I wanted them in my mk5 gti but in the end I had to settle for leather. Really like your new car looks stunning :thumb: you still missed the performance pack box tho  . enjoy it


DOH! my mistake and the stupid thing is I knew that about the MQB platform already from when I was looking at a Skoda.

Going to see the mechanic later today to get the car booked in to replace the long life service oil with something less gunky (do not do the miles necessary for that oil) and I'll ask him about the axle stand points.

Have to say I really like the leather, is very comfy and hard wearing. Haven't yet had a stupidly hot day yet and it's a black car, so not looking forward to that


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Chris92VAG said:


> The mk7 is a totally new car underneath from the mk6, mk7 is built on vags new MQB platform. Underneath the mk6 is identical to the mk5, all the differents is really is the cabin and few newer engines.
> 
> Love the tartan seats I wanted them in my mk5 gti but in the end I had to settle for leather. Really like your new car looks stunning :thumb: *you still missed the performance pack box tho*  . enjoy it


I know, it was a real consideration and in the end, I couldn't justify the extra £980 for what is essentially 10bhp, the mechanical diff and bigger brakes (not mentioning the 80Kg weight penalty...)

I won't be screwing it, I'll mostly be driving at 5-6/10ths down local B-Roads so I just don't think I'll get the most from the diff.

Most importantly, I was right at the top of my budget and the other options were more important to me!

:thumb:


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Looks great Jon, another full in depth post.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Super work, very glossy.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Great work and superb car! :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Great work man! Look good in the 2 door!


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

Beast! Nice writeup mate!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Great post mate lots of attention and care shes a lucky car


----------



## dan1 (Apr 14, 2007)

fantastic job, nice car


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

JBirchy said:


> :thumb:


Great job Jon! Not sure if I commented on this before! Since I have like 2 months or something till I get mine, its a hard long wait 
Hopefully I can get mine up to the same standard as yours!
Hows ownership been so far? What kinda MPG are you getting? Does the exhaust note get a bit throatier after the first 10k miles? Tell me EVERYTHING :lol:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning work John, great cars the Mk7


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

N8KOW said:


> Stunning work John, great cars the Mk7


Thank you, she'll be 2 years old on the 1st March with 28k miles under her wheels.

Still looks good though, bar a few stone chips!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

LSP still holding?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

sm81 said:


> LSP still holding?


To be honest, it died after around 12 months. I gave it a light polish about 12 months ago and applied SiRamik sealant which is still going strong. Highly recommended!


----------



## mjhadley888 (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice work shame the uk weather spoils the hard work we all put in.


----------



## johnrussell1996 (Apr 10, 2015)

looks really good


----------



## who.am.i (Jan 23, 2016)

Great detailing,picture heavy. Tornado red suits it


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Thank you, she'll be 2 years old on the 1st March with 28k miles under her wheels.
> 
> Still looks good though, bar a few stone chips!


Any recent pics John?


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Great job mate. Lovely car and looking much better now for the work you've put in. Can't believe how many defects it had for a brand new car!

Also, fancy sharing how you went about mixing the waxes to make your home blend? I've been thinking about doing it for a while now but don't want to waste wax doing it wrong, any help would be appreciated.

&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; just noticed how old this thread is, but good job all the same.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Bristle Hound said:


> Any recent pics John?


Most recent pics I have are back end of November... I washed it again on Saturday so it looks reasonable, but I've done 400 miles with work since then so could do with another wash!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

^ Golf still looking fab John :thumb:


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Still looks like new Jon! Top work... hard to believe you use it as a daily.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Kap01 said:


> Still looks like new Jon! Top work... hard to believe you use it as a daily.


Yes I know, it gets some stick too, driving through rivers in the Lake District last week, a 600 mile trip to Dorset and back the week before, it takes it all in its stride!

As you know Kap, I was thinking about changing it but every time I drive it I love the thing so might just cope with the 3-doors and keep it another couple of years. It's a brilliant car, best I've owned by a long way.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Yes I know, it gets some stick too, driving through rivers in the Lake District last week, a 600 mile trip to Dorset and back the week before, it takes it all in its stride!
> 
> As you know Kap, I was thinking about changing it but every time I drive it I love the thing so might just cope with the 3-doors and keep it another couple of years. It's a brilliant car, best I've owned by a long way.


if you can deal with the 3 door then I would hands down keep it!


----------

